# Fermax yeast nutrient + DAP dosages?



## Ram012593 (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm making a high sugar wash that I plan to flavor afterward to make wine coolers. I want to get the alcohol % to around 17. I want to use 5 gallons of water, and about 7.5kg of granulated sugar. I've tried this recipe before using just 5 tsp of fermax yeast nutrient. It worked fine except it produced a lot of H2S, and I had to aerate it for days before it was drinkable, and in the end I ended up dumping it out, and I'd like to avoid that this time. I was told that because its a plain sugar must I need to up the dosages of yeast nutrient, and also add some additional DAP this time. I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions on proper dosages of these I would follow the instructions on them but they seem to be for regular fruit juice wine, and I was told the dosages would be far different in a plain sugar batch. I have a scale that is accurate to the gram so weight measurements would be preferable, if not any other is fine.

Thanks a ton in Advanced!!


----------



## richmke (Nov 10, 2014)

What yeast are you using?

I have no idea, but I would try:

Twice the amount of Yeast Energizer when mixing the sugar water
Double the dosage of Yeast Nutrient/DAP at 2 days
Normal dosage thereafter

One place I found said 100 grams of yeast nutrient for 6-8 kilos of sugar.


----------



## Ram012593 (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks richmake the yeast I'm using is here: 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00838S28I/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## richmke (Nov 11, 2014)

Looks like this yeast nutrient is designed for distillers yeast (1 tsp per gallon at the beginning):
http://www.hillbillystills.com/distillers_yeast_moonshine_alcoholic_fermentation_p/dynw.htm

If you use it, to be on the safe side, I would add Yeast Nutrient at the normal time in the standard amount.

Distillers yeast produces a harsh product that you may want to filter through activated charcoal after clearing.

If you are only trying to get to 17%, then I would use a wine yeast with a better flavor profile.


----------

